# Air operated points



## Mr Magoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Could someone tell me if there are air operated point mechanisms available fo G gauge and where can they be purchased. Any help would be appreciated. Regards
Wayne


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

California & Oregon Coast sells EZ-Air

http://www.cocry.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=EZAMC


----------



## Sourdoh (Jan 6, 2008)

The EZ-Air system that COCRY sells is the best I've seen. A good, positive throw. You replace the wiring with a compressor and air lines, attach the EZ-Air switch motors and you're in business. It is a very elegant alternative to wiring.


----------

